# Help! Forgot LinkSys router password and User ID



## MisterBubbles

Hello

I forgot my LinkSys password and user ID and need to access it's setup thing. Can I reset the userID and password without losing my network configuration settings?


----------



## underworld288

try just sinply resetting the router.


----------



## Ku-sama

you cant save one and not the other, and you cant lose one without the other, hold the buttion in the back down for 45 seconds to clear everything


----------



## MisterBubbles

Argh, ok.. Is there a way to view my settings before I reset?


----------



## MyCattMaxx

Not without the user name and password.


----------



## MisterBubbles

Jeez.. I just need to open a port and it took a long time for me to set up the home network.  Time to spend another 20 hours with LinkSys customer support, then.


----------



## Trizoy

should take 5 min...


----------



## Geoff

Depending on the router, you may have to hold the reset button for 30 seconds or so to perform a hard reset.  Just pressing it will most likely just perform a soft reset, and your password will still be there.


----------



## MisterBubbles

Actually I'm pretty sure if I knew my settings it would take 5 minutes but I don't. 

I know nothing about home networking, anyways I'll do this resetting thing when I don't mind having a headache for the rest of the day (LinkSys's crappy customer support).


----------



## Charles_Lee

reset everything and follow the instrustions?


----------



## jupiterz

tes


----------



## mtb_ryder130

sometimes you can enter "user" in the access box, then press enter, as lond ads you haven't set a "user" password.

this allows you to see settings.

and possibly save settings to hdd.

then reset & import.

Jesse

P.S
I have a D-Link so things might be different, but it's always worth a try.


----------



## MisterBubbles

Thanks but it didn't work. 

I would follow the instructions if they actually worked.. 

Just wish there was a way to bypass it.


----------



## Trizoy

Seriously, how can you forget the id and password. There must be a default for that router. Try admin and admin for id and pw.


----------



## way2evil

yes linksys default is admin and admin for the id and pass.


----------



## MyCattMaxx

I have linksys and mine is admin and p/w 1234 as a default.
I never changed mine. I am not paranoid being the only user.


----------



## mtb_ryder130

got a D-LInk so user = admin, pw= admin


----------



## MisterBubbles

So there is no way to bypass the user / password box?


----------



## Trizoy

yes, you type in the pw.


----------



## way2evil

MisterBubbles said:
			
		

> So there is no way to bypass the user / password box?



did you try all the pass/user combos mentioned above?


----------



## mtb_ryder130

why spend all your time on this forum when you could have easily just reset your router and re-done the settings?


----------



## way2evil

because he dosent remember the settings


----------



## way2evil

it would be easier for him to try to put in the defualt password but if it came to it i guess we could help


----------



## MisterBubbles

That would be great if you guys could tell me the settings, LinkSys customer support aren't that great.

I use a WRT54G router hooked up to a cable modem. There is another computer in the living room with a WUSB54G wireless USB network adapter hooked up to it. I only have these 2 computers who need the internet in my house.

Also - The reason I'm doing this is to open a port in the firewall for a game I just installed. Most games like Battlefield 2, America's Army, and Counter Strike just work fine out of the box but Flight Simulator has different priorities. Why would this be happening?


----------



## way2evil

just start it up and tell us what dosent work.


----------



## MisterBubbles

Er, when I connected my router to the internet no signal came to either the computer using the ethernet cable or the one using the network adapter, so I'm not sure how I would tell you what is wrong.


----------



## way2evil

on the main page, do you see anything that says ip address? is dhcp set up? restart your computer


----------



## MisterBubbles

The computer gets no internet connection at all through the router but when I plug in the cable modem it works fine. I tried the CD software and it says "Could not find a modem connected to the router, try turning the modem off and on again".


----------



## way2evil

of you have compressed air blow the dust out of the socket for connecting the cat 5 cable. if not use your mouth


----------



## MisterBubbles

It's nothing wrong with the socket, it was working perfectly before I reset it. I just don't know the settings to use for the router.


----------



## Trizoy

Ok, follow these steps... We will get you logged into your router.

-Press the button on the back of the router, hold it down for 3 seconds (reset button/Will delete all settings back to default)

-Plug in an ethernet cord from your PC to your ROUTER
..Go to start, Run, Type CMD <press enter>, then in the Dos window type IPCONFIG. Write down the ip address which is listed by default gateway. (whis is the IP address of the router)

-Go to internet explorer and type in //192.168.0.1 (the local ip address you wrote down)

This will connected you to the router/ Did that work? Or when you used ipconfig did you get a local ip of 0.0.0.0? If you did not get a good local ip one of your cords, or PORTS is dusty or damaged. If it doesnt connect, you may be using a cross over cable (which looks the same as a Ethernet cable, but it is not).


----------



## MisterBubbles

The Default Gateway says..

Default Gateway ............................ 192.168.1.1

Is that good?


----------



## Trizoy

MisterBubbles said:
			
		

> The Default Gateway says..
> 
> Default Gateway ............................ 192.168.1.1
> 
> Is that good?



Yes now type //192.168.1.1 in internet explorer, it will connect you to the router...  Did that work?


----------



## MisterBubbles

Yes, I can go into the settings page. The living room computer does not work, though.


----------



## Trizoy

Well all setting have been deleted from the router. no computer should be able to get internet...

But, have you tried entering the information for the router to connect to the ISP?
For cable you either have to enter the hostname, or just click a radio button saying it is a cable connection. Then you enable wireless, with a wep key (for security) Make a password on the router (One that is easy to remember). Even if you use the default login, make up a number... like your bank pin combined with the last 4 numbers of ssn or something.

Then enter the ports for your game.

Any questions?

The living room computer will re connect in a min.


----------



## MisterBubbles

Trizoy, thanks alot for your help and sorry for my questions. 

Where do I find the hostname so that I tell it that it's a cable connection?

Is the WEP key like a CDKey? Is it supposed to be on the back of my software manual or something? Will the WEP keys on both computers have to match?

This time, I'll set the password to something I can remember.


----------



## Trizoy

The hostname is only used by a few ISP's... Just click next if it asks for it. (leave it blank).

To setup the connection do this.

Setup (tab), The drop down menu select DHCP Configuration

Under Router name call it anything
Hostname:Blank
Domain Name: Blank

Leave the rest defaults.(set the time to your zone GMT?)

Now your router should be setup to work over the ethernet cords.

To setup the wireless portion go to the wireless tab.
-Select mixed for wireless mode
-SSID:Call it anything (this is what you will see when searching for the wireless signal)
-Channel: Default is 11, change it is you find the phone or bluetooth interfering with it.
-Enable ssaid broadcast (so you can see the signal for a wireless connection)

Fore WEP KEY (secret passcode which allows you to connect to the router for internet access) go to security (tab) 
-Select WEP and type in a passphrase (you must remember)
I always use something easy. "I eat pizza on friday"

Anyway, hope it works out easy. If you need the manula here it is...

http://www.linksys.com/servlet/Sate...roductDownloadSearch&sp_prodsku=1115416825557


----------



## MisterBubbles

I followed your settings but the computers do not connect to the internet, and also I cannot find where to put in the WEP key. I think I need to put in a Host or Domain name, I don't know what it is, though.


----------



## Trizoy

Wep is for security... it is under the security tab. Does the router connect to the internet... Worry about that first.


----------



## MisterBubbles

Yes, the blinky light called "Internet" is green, but when I go to a website it doesn't work, so I have to direct connect via the cable modem to my PC to write these messages.


----------



## Trizoy

MisterBubbles said:
			
		

> Yes, the blinky light called "Internet" is green, but when I go to a website it doesn't work, so I have to direct connect via the cable modem to my PC to write these messages.



The internet light is supposed to be solid. Try resarting your modem, router and the computer plugged into it all at once. Then see if it is reconnected.


----------



## MisterBubbles

Sorry, it stays solid, I'm not good with electronics and I call little dots of lights "blinky lights" because they look like LED's (which blink).


----------



## Trizoy

If the light for internet is solid the router is getting the connection fine.

When you plug your computer into the router, does the internet work? Or are you trying to use wireless?


----------



## MisterBubbles

Oh, I misunderstood you. The internet light on the cable modem stays solid, but the internet light on the router blinks really fast for 2 or so seconds, then stays solid for a couple, and blinks again. The "Ethernet number 1" light stays solid, but the computer doesn't go to a website through the router's ethernet cord. It used to blink like that before I reset and it worked fine, so I'm guessing this is normal.

PS - Thanks alot!


----------



## Trizoy

Ok an internet light on either a router or modem will blink when it is having connection issues. If the light blinks for more than 5 seconds it is not connected. If it is solid, then blinks twice it is just working out some issues. When you hook your pc up to the cable modem do you have any special settings, or do you just switch the cable? If only the cable is switched, you will not have to specify a hostname, and the ip address will be automatic. Which I told you to select in a n earlier post...  Has this been done?

If this has been, and you are still not connected i want to see your settings of the router. To do this open the router settings and go to the setup window where it shows the settings. Press alt + printscreen

Right click on your desktop and select new, either a bmp or jpeg file. When it si created right click the file and select edit. When the program opens press ctrl + v (paste). Save the file.

Upload the file to Image shack http://www.imageshack.us/ and drop the link in this window.

Please answer the question above, dont just assume I know..

Also, ill be back in about an hour, so you have some time.


----------



## MisterBubbles

I just switch the cables, no special settings.

Just to let you know, after posting this I turned off my computer, connected the cable modem to the router, and connected the router to the computer. The lights were like this:

Power - Light. WLAN - Light. Ethernet 1 - Light. Internet - Light.

I went to my network connections and it said, "Connected, Firewalled". The internet would not work. I type this via my cable modem connected to my bedroom computer.


----------



## MisterBubbles

UPDATE -- I checked the IPConfig before I reset the router. I checked IPconfig with the router plugged in and it said, "Media Disconnected".


----------



## Trizoy

ok im back... So when the router is directly connected to the pc with the ethernet cord  (for more than 2-3 min) it says media disconnected?

Right click my network places, select properties. Right click the lan or high speed connection whatevr it is called, and select properties. When the window open under the protocols installed there is a tcp/ip. Highlight it, and select the properties button. Do the properties list any ip address or gateway or anything? It is supposed to be assigned automatically. (I think) If it does have a specific number in there, write it down.


----------



## MisterBubbles

Oops, I checked IPConfig when nothing was connected to the computer.. It says the 192.168 thing when it's connected to the router but with the cable modem something like 24.215.

There were no IP's in the TCP/Ip section (with router connected) because it said "Obtain automatically".

I just checked the cable modem with it also and it said "Obtain Automatically" and like the router, the text boxes were greyed out.

I should never have reset, this is too much trouble for what it is worth.  Wish there was an undo button in life.


----------



## MisterBubbles

My IPconfig thing is like this.

Cable modem:
Connection specific DNS suffix - earthlink.net
IP Address - 24.215.246.131
Subnet Mask - 255.255.254.0
Default Gateway - 24.215.246.1

Router
Connection Specific DNS suffix - blank
Ip address - 192.168.1.1
And then I think the other two are like 192.168.1.100


----------



## Trizoy

So the ethernet cords are all hooked up fine. 

Try hooking your computer to the router. Then restart the router modem and computer. After about 5 min of the computer being on, check to see if there is a internet connection (yahoo.com)


----------



## MisterBubbles

I turned the modem off, reset the router, and restarted my computer. I let it sit for 5 minutes and came back but it wouldn't connect to any webpage.


----------



## way2evil

go into that gateway and look for lan settings or status. its probably under status. look for an IP address. right down the first 2 blocks. for instance if its 67.202.131.87  right down 67.202.xxx.xx this way we know you have the right address.


----------



## MisterBubbles

It WORKED!! I am now connected to the internet via ROUTER!!!

I love you Way2Evil and Tizroy. I'll post back if I need help with wireless.


----------



## MisterBubbles

This 6 page thread can now come to a close.


----------



## timothyb89

MisterBubbles said:
			
		

> Actually I'm pretty sure if I knew my settings it would take 5 minutes but I don't.
> 
> I know nothing about home networking, anyways I'll do this resetting thing when I don't mind having a headache for the rest of the day (LinkSys's crappy customer support).



Hehe. I can totally agree. I wasn't able to even use my home network until they updated my router's firmware, which took a year. Their support people hardly know what they are doing, and they just tell to use their auto configuration software, which doesn't work. It's FINALLY working, though.


----------



## Adam135

Ah now I love ther cus support, I always get the call center in india and they know sweet S*$£ all. I ended up telling them what to do. 

The once told me that the router had failed and it would need repair.....I fiddiled around with the settings and it worked.

All most as good as AOL!

Ah AOL!


----------



## way2evil

not as bad as hp. 

my computer runs slow....reformat
my computer dosennt work...reformat
my cd drive dosentwork...reformat
i wnat to password my pc...reformat
my mouse dosent work...reformat

seriously everything i called about the guy told me do a repair instal


----------

